# simpsons and sears help with year plz !!



## buddy boy (Jun 21, 2012)

man i have spent days lookin for info on her,.. at first i thought it was a mustang?.. 3391346 is the serial number... how can i find out what year she is?











thanx guy's !!!


----------



## buddy boy (Jun 23, 2012)

anyone??... maybe a guess ?


----------



## how (Jun 23, 2012)

if the reflectors are correct it is mid to late 70's


----------



## buddy boy (Jun 23, 2012)

those reflectors were added on later by the p.o. ... only the rear one on the fender is original.. wich is broken and have a replacment one on the way.


----------

